
Docker Compose on Kubernetes - pierreneter
https://blog.docker.com/2018/12/simplifying-kubernetes-with-docker-compose-and-friends/
======
is0tope
As an avid compose user this looks pretty cool. My only concern is how
portable is this to cloud based kubernetes solutions (which is what I would
want my end state to be)?

~~~
guillaumerose
Ancient developer here:

This is totally portable. Compose on Kubernetes provides a new type in your
cluster: Stack. It's backed by a regular API server and controller like any
other Kubernetes resources.

